# Canyon Nerve AL 6.0 oder doch eher 7.0



## Hansi1305 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo

ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre Hardtail gefahren und möchte nun auf ein Fully umsteigen. Ich habe mir das Nerve AL 6.0 zum Einstieg ausgesucht da es preis/Leistung technisch in mein Budget passt. Nun stell ich mir aber die Frage ob nicht das 7.0 besser ausgerüstet ist. Lohnen sich die 300Euro unterschied in Hinsicht auf die Federgabel, Dämpfer, Bremse und Kurbel oder würde man als Einsteiger keinen großen Unterschied merken.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## _todde_ (16. Februar 2016)

Ich würde das nerve gar nicht weiter betrachten und eher gleich zum spectral greifen. Hat im downhill einfach mehr Reserven. 

Am end wirst du das nerve ein jahr fahren und es wieder verkaufen wollen ;-)

Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2016)

Was ein Käse, Du kennst doch sein Fahrprofil gar nicht...


----------



## _todde_ (16. Februar 2016)

Richtig. Hat er ja auch nicht erwähnt. Also doch eher woscht statt käs?!


----------



## Frodijak (16. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## Hansi1305 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.
Das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes wird viel befestigte Waldwege aber auch kleinere Trails werden.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2016)

Worüber sich streiten läßt sind Bremse und Kurbel, der Rest ist ok. Wenn Du nicht in den Alpen unterwegs bist und Deine Bergabfahrten nicht mit 100kg und 1000 Tiefenmeter am Stück bestreitest, wäre die 396er auch ok, aber die SLX ist eben doch noch mal ne andere Hausnummer. Eventuell das 6.0er nehmen und gleich die SLX extern dazu kaufen und montieren, die kostet aktuell 100 Euro und Du hast ein grundsolides Bike.

Die Reba finde ich pers. gut. Die ist Robust, bei Fox ist mir der Service und die Teile zu teuer.

Das Plus Schaltwerk ist nur bei ruppigen trails und downhill notwendig.

Die Deore Kurbel an sich ist ok, wenn die Kettenblätter verschlissen sind, kann man nach ein paar tausend km die SLX Blätter montieren und gut ist.

Fazit: Wer massiv sparen muß, der nimmt das 6.0 und rüstet die Bremse auf. Der Rest ist einwandfrei und ausreichend für das lockere pedalieren querfeldein. Wer 300 Euro übrig hat und das Sorglospaket möchte weil er keine Lust mehr hat zu schrauben und aufzurüsten, der nimmt das 7.0 und hat jahrelang Spaß mit einem gleich fertigen Bike.


----------



## A-n-d-y (19. Februar 2016)

Meine Freundin fährt ein 6.0er, bis auf die Bremsen finde ich das Bike auch gar nicht übel. Man muss halt gewisse Abstriche machen, leichtere Laufräder, Steckachse etc, wären schön, aber halt kein muss, früher ging's auch ohne.

Wenn dein Einsatzgebiet weiterhin Waldwege und normaleTrails sind bist du mit dem Rad sehr gut aufgehoben und hast ein tolles fully für diesen Bereich. Ich würde dir ohne die Ausstattung des Fahrwerks des 7.0 zu kennen, aber bei deinem Einsatz generell raten, auf ein Lockout zu achten, damit du bergauf nicht deine ganze Energie in die Federelemente trittst .

Ansonsten kann ich dir sagen, meine Freundin war mit mir zusammen in Saalbach biken, das Rad steckt viele Strecken locker weg. Sie hat jetzt die SLX Bremse aufs Rad bekommen und die Reverb Sattelstütze, jetzt ist sie glücklich  also 6.0 ist ein ganz gutes Rad für normale Zwecke mit kleinen Optimierungsfeldern!


----------



## A-n-d-y (19. Februar 2016)

Als Tipp, wenn du eine versenkbare Sattelstütze willst, kannst du diese von Canyon direkt im Bike montieren lassen, für im Vergleich zum Neupreis günstiges Geld, muss man nur in der Bestellung mit angeben im Freifeldtext. Ich glaube es waren mal 180€ oder so...


----------



## Hansi1305 (19. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer bzw den vergleich RS Reba/Monarch zu Fox


----------



## _todde_ (19. Februar 2016)

Hansi1305 schrieb:


> ....aber auch kleinere Trails werden.


Ich will dir nichts ausreden aber wenn du erstmal mit einem fully auf trails Blut geleckt hast, wirst du über kurz oder lang mehr haben wollen. So ging es mir zumindest. Habe mir auch das nerve letztes jahr gekauft, weil ich dachte, ich fahr ja eh mehr tour und nur ab und an mal kleinere trails. Nach dem ersten trail wollte ich mehr. Kurz mal ein fully mit mehr federweg ausgeliehen, nun will ich das nerve nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johanus (19. Februar 2016)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Als Tipp, wenn du eine versenkbare Sattelstütze willst, kannst du diese von Canyon direkt im Bike montieren lassen, für im Vergleich zum Neupreis günstiges Geld, muss man nur in der Bestellung mit angeben im Freifeldtext. Ich glaube es waren mal 180€ oder so...


Geht so wie du es schreibst momentan nicht mehr. Mann kann über die hotline eine Reverb stealth für 199€ dazu kaufen. Diese wird nicht verbaut und in einem extra Auftrag verfasst und geliefert. Dies kann durchaus etwas dauern, da Canyon nicht sagen kann wann diese lieferbar sind. Ich habe 3 Wochen gewartet, ein Freund von mir nur eine Woche. Wichtig: an der hotline hartnäckig sein, kann sein, dass es erst mal heißt geht nicht.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## Hansi1305 (25. Februar 2016)

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit er dem 6.0 bei etwas mehr Ballast (<100kg). Auch in hinsicht auf die Federelemente


----------



## Frodijak (25. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## EIC-Biker89 (2. März 2016)

Hi
ich klinke mich mal in das Thema ein. Hab ungefähr das selbe Einsatzgebiet wie Hansi und würde gerne wissen ob jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit dem 6.0 und 7.0. Hab Angst das bei meinem Gewicht 105Kg die Dämpfer RS/Fox beim Bergauffahren oder im Wiegetritt ständig federt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Frodijak (2. März 2016)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (2. März 2016)

Was du auf jeden Fall obendrauf rechnen kannst ist ein vernünftiger LRS. Straightpull ist leider was anfälliger bei >85Kg, die Erfahrung habe ich bereits gemacht.

Würde das 7.0 als Basis nehmen da dort bereits die Fox drin ist.
Zudem hat das 7.0 bereits die XT Kurbel. Die M396 bin ich mal gefahren und fand die nicht so toll, da reißt die SLX schon wesentlich mehr und ist zudem einfacher in der Wartung.


----------



## filiale (2. März 2016)

Die M396 fahre ich "nur" auf dem Straßenrad und kann sagen: Bremsleistung sehr schlecht. Die will ich nicht am MTB haben. Die SLX (die habe ich auch) bremst so wie es sein muß. Entweder ein upgrade der Bremse durchführen oder das nächst höhere Modell kaufen.


----------



## EIC-Biker89 (2. März 2016)

Das mit den Bremsen hab ich mir schon gedacht aber hat auch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rockshox Fahrwerk bezüglich Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Bergauf fahren. Hat der Monarch auch einen straffen Lockout?


----------



## gstar61 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich befinde mich gerade in der selben Situation und hole deshalb den Thread nochmal hoch.
Schwanke gerade auch zwischen 6.0 und 7.0

https://www.canyon.com/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=2&bike1=3852&bike2=3854

Hat ihr mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse sammeln können?

Und meint ihr, da die Saison sich langsam dem Ende neigt und bereits die Bikes fürs nächste Jahr produziert werden,
das man bald bei Canyon mit Rabatten rechnen kann?


----------



## Matthes (1. August 2016)

gstar61 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und meint ihr, da die Saison sich langsam dem Ende neigt und bereits die Bikes fürs nächste Jahr produziert werden,
> das man bald bei Canyon mit Rabatten rechnen kann?



Auf der Webseite werden doch das 6.0 und das 7.0 bereits mit 300 EUR Rabatt ggü. dem Normalpreis angeboten...


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Stimmt sind schon rabattiert.

Bräuchte allerdings noch bisschen Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 6.0 und 7.0?

Unterschiede sind folgende:

BREMSEN
6.0: SHIMANO BR-M396
7.0: SHIMANO SLX

Die SLX ist klar besser. Kann aber auch leicht nachgerüstet werden oder?


DÄMPFER:
6.0: RockShox Monarch RL
7.0: Fox Performance Float DPS

Welche ist besser? Als Laie hab ich keine Ahnung von Dämpfer?


GABEL:
6.0: RockShox Reba RL
7.0: Fox Performance 32 Float 27,5 120 Fit 1,5

Scheint Glaubensfrage zu sein oder? Was spricht für welche?


KURBEL:
6.0: Shimano Deore, 10s
7.0: Shimano Deore XT, 10s

XT ist anscheinend bisschen leichter. Könnte aber auch leicht nachgerüstet werden, wenn überhaupt nötig oder?


Wenn die Kurbel keinen Nachteil darstellt, sind es eig. nur die Gabel und die Dämpfer für die ich mich entscheiden muss. 300€ mehr nur für die Bremsen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Bremsen nachrüsten: Slx liegt so bei 100€

Dämpfer: Der Fox hat 3 verschiedene Stufen, der Monarch hat nur 2 (Offen oder Pedal). 

Gabel: Die Reba ist eigentlich eher ne Tourengabel im klassischen Sinne, die Fox wird im direkten Vergleich besser den Federweg nutzen und komfortabler sein

Kurbel:
Kann man nachrüsten.... XT ist bisschen leichter.

Das 6.0 hat kein! gedämpftes Schaltwerk.

Zusammenfassung:
Das 6.0 ist halt dem Preis entsprechend eher Einstieg, da macht das 7.0 schon wesentlich stimmigeren Eindruck an Komponenten. Wieviel wiegst du denn? Bei der 396 Bremse kannst bspw nicht die Beläge nach oben rausziehen und nur Resinbeläge fahren, sowie nur die günstigen Shimano Scheiben. Mit der SLX bist da flexibler. Zudem Preis vom 6.0 gibts selbst bei Hardtails mittlerweile nicht mehr eine überragende Ausstattung.


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Wiege ca. 70-72 Kg. 
Die Bremsen könnte man ja tauschen, plus die BR-M396 günstig verkaufen. Deutlich unter 300€.
Kurbel dürfte man den unterschied (gerade als Laie) kaum merken. 
Bleiben für mich eig. nur die Gabel und der Dämpfer. Reba oder Fox?

Was bedeutet es für mich, dass das Schaltwerk des 6.0er nicht gedämpft ist?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Shadow Plus heißt die Technologie, hier ein Blogeintrag dazu:
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2012/10/18/shimano-shadow-plus-schaltwerkstechnologie/

Frage mich aber wie Canyon das zu dem Preis hinbekommt ein Rad so auszustatten...

Du musst dann aber wenn du von der 396 wechselst auch die Scheiben mittauschen.

Was willst du denn mit dem Rad so fahren?


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Haupsächlich Stadt und längere Touren (Schotterwege, Wiesen usw.). Aber gerne auch ein paar leichtere Trails (S0-S1) mitnehmen.

Welche Gabel und Dämpfer würdet ihr bei solchen Strecken einsetzen?
Welche ist "haltbarer"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Was fährst du denn momentan für ein Rad und wie sieht es mit Technikgrundlagen etc aus?


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Im moment ein 15 Jahre altes billig Rad. Meinst du Fahrtechnik oder ob ich schrauben kann.
Ersteres: wird mein ersten MTB und das interesse wurde jetzt erst geweckt. Also keine Fahrtechnik.
Zweiteres: Hab noch nie wirklich an Fahrrädern groß rumgeschraubt. Kleinigkeiten sind sicher machbar. Bremsen austauschen würde ich in eine Werkstatt oder zum Kollegen bringen der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Stadt und s1 ist eigentlich eher Hardtail-bereich, bzw kann man problemlos mit dem Hardtail fahren. Wenn du dagegen bspw Bandscheibe etc hast, macht ein Fully schon Sinn. Deswegen war die Frage was provokant gestellt, da ich oft Leute sehe, die mit dem Rad was sie da kaufen bzw fahren komplett fehl am Platz sind.


Bzgl Fahrtechnik / Schrauben:
1) Grundlagen wie Gewichtsverlagerung, richtiger Druck in den Reifen etc solltest du dir aneignen, ansonsten liegst auch mit dem Fully schnell mal auf der Seite. Da gibt es aber genug Anleitungen im Netz zu. Ein Hardtail macht den lernprozess einfacher da man dort viel mehr arbeiten muss bspw bei der Abfahrt, aber anderseits dadurch auch das lernt. Ein Fully dagegen verleitet zum Faul sein diesbzüglich.

2) Bestimmt bringt dein Kollege dir einige Sachen bei, Sachen wie Schlauch tauschen, Bremse schleiffrei einstellen etc.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall in dein Budget so Standardsachen wie: Multitool, Pumpe, Schläuche mit einplanen. Die Fox wird auf dem oben gezeigten Terrain besser arbeiten weil sie progressiv arbeitet.


----------



## denis0082 (1. August 2016)

Das 7.0 hat übrigens auch bessere Reifen ("Race Sport"-Variante des MK II).

Die Fox Float 32 in der Performance Variante geht meiner Meinung nach nicht so schnell in die Knie wie die Reba, die neigt etwas zum durchrauschen, wie schon erwähnt wurde.

Die BR-M396 hab ich am Commuter, die sind gar nicht so übel, aber vermutlich wirst du die bei längeren Touren an die Grenze bringen.

Wenn du wirklich hauptsächlich (Forst-)Strassen und nur selten Trails fährst kauf dir lieber ein gut ausgestattetes Hardtail (z. B. d. Grand Canyon). Wenn du dir alle Optionen offen halten willst, nimm das Nerve 7.0. Die 300 € Aufpreis zum 6.0 ist es meiner Meinung nach Wert (Bremsen, Reifen, Fahrwerk, Kurbel, Shadow+ Schaltwerk).


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Danke, das mit den Reifen war mir nicht klar. Die sehr guten Reifen wurde auch im Magazin BIKE gelobt.
So wie du es schilderst macht es durchaus Sinn die 300€ zu investieren. Vorallem passt das meiste dann ab Werk und wenn man direkt die Bremsen nachrüsten will, die ja die Schwäche des Bikes darstellen, ist man plus Einbau bestimmt 150€ los. Dann noch die ganzen Kleinigkeiten die du genannt hast.

Ob Fully oder Hardtail ist natürlich eine schwere Entscheidung für mich. Wenn ich jetzt nur Trails und Downhill fahren würde, wäre die Entscheidung ja klar. Ich glaube ich probiere bei Canyon mal beides aus und entscheide dann spontan, was mir angenehmer vorkommt. Schade das es auf die Hardtails keine Rabatte gibt. Sonst wäre das Grand Canyon echt ein Schnäppchen.

Gibt sich das denn etwas von der Haltbarkeit? Also ist ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 länger haltbar als ein Nerve 7.0? 

Allgemein bin ich froh auf die Marke Canyon aufmerksam geworden zu sein, die bieten Komponenten an die deutlich besser sind als das was man bei anderen Herstellern bekommt. Vorallem gefallen die mir auch optisch sehr gut.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Eine Werkstatt verkauft dir in der Regel allerdings nicht die Bremse zum Preis wie du sie im Internet findest. Da bist mit 150€ für SLX + Scheiben sehr optimistisch... Selbst beim selber einbauen wird das auch was knapp, da du das Kit zum Entlüften auch noch brauchst.

Ein Fully bedeutet halt mehr Wartungsaufwand aufgrund des Hinterbaus und der Lager. Da ist ein Hardtail sehr pflegeleicht.

Canyon geht halt über die Masse, der Service im Detail.. ( finddest genug im Netz zu). Versender ist halt für Leute gut die selber schrauben können.


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Ja das spricht ja umso mehr für die 300€ Aufpreis.

Kann man bei Canyon in Koblenz einfach so vorbei und mal beide "Testfahren" ? Oder braucht man einen Termin?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Testfahren geht ohne Termin, kann aber sein dass du was warten musst weil viel Andrang ist. Lieber unter der Woche machen als bspw Freitag abends oder samstags


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Okay, dann ist die Sache eigentlich klar. 

Wenn Fully --> Nerve AL 7.0 (1399€)

Wenn Hardtail --> Grand Canyon AL SLX (1399€) (Eventuell werden die Hardtails ja auch noch ein wenig rabattiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (1. August 2016)

Wenn du drüber nachdenkt eine Bremse montieren ZU LASSEN, überlege noch einmal ob ein Versenderbike die Qual der Wahl sein soll.


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Wo ist der Unterschied:
Ob ich bei Cube ein Bike kaufen und es dann in die Werkstatt bringe oder ein Canyon?
Oder meinst du es am Anfang zusammenzubauen?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. August 2016)

Ich versuche mal grob zu übersetzen was er damit meint.

Wenn du lokal beim Händler kaufst, dann macht der Händler einen gewissen Gewinn mit dir. Dafür investiert er aber auch Zeit dich zu beraten und ist bei Reparatur etc kulant. Zudem steht er mit der Marke in Kontakt die er verkauft und kennt dadurch gewisse Abläufe.

Bsp:
Nach 3 Tagen stellst du fest, dass deine Bremse nicht richtig geht. Dann würde ich direkt vermuten dass du, weil bisher noch nie Scheibenbremsen gefahren, diese nicht richtig eingebremst hast und deswegen die verglast ist. Die Beseitigung davon dauert, wenn man weiß wie es geht, vielleicht 15 Minuten arbeit. Wenn du damit aber nun zu irgendeiner wildfremden Werkstatt rennst, wird dir die für die Arbeiten mehr berechnen als wenn du bspw zu dem Händler gehst wo du das Rad gekauft hast, da diese ja bisher noch kein Geld an dir verdient hat. Es gibt aber auch Werkstätten die Fremdreparaturen ablehnen. In meiner näheren Umgebung kann ich dir 2 Werkstätten blind empfehlen, den Rest würde ich nicht an meinem Bike ohne Aufsicht schrauben lassen.

Weiteres Beispiel: Die Züge längen sich in deinem Rad und deswegen muss nach einer gewissen Zeit bspw die zugspannung überprüft werden. Das ist in der Regel nur die Schraube am Schalthebel vielleicht ne halbe Umdrehung drehen.

Er will damit äußern, dass es vielleicht sinvoll wäre erst ein gewisses Schrauber Know-How sich anzueignen, bevor man ein Versenderbike bestellt. Du kannst dir das auch mit dem Rad dann aneignen, solltest dir aber evtl dann wirklich jemanden beiseite nehmen der bereits Erfahrung darin hat.


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Klar, das ist ein Argument. Ich hab noch nie an Fahrrädern geschraubt, hab aber auch keine zwei linken Hände. Mit einer Anleitung und dem Kumpel würde ich auch so einiges selbst machen können.
Aber ich verstehe schon.


----------



## denis0082 (1. August 2016)

Dann keine Scheu vorm Versender. Wer etwas technisches Verständnis und vor allem Zeit und Muße hat, der kann die wichtigsten Wartungsarbeiten inzwischen sehr gut selbst durchführen. Gibt für alles gute Tutorials im Netz. Ich konnte vor zwei Jahren auch nichts. Inzwischen hab ich an meinem Nerve so ziemlich alles was man so erwarten kann schon mindestens ein mal hinter mir. Ist alles machbar.


----------



## gstar61 (1. August 2016)

Top! dann fehlt nur noch ein Abstecher nach Koblenz und dann die Qual der Wahl. 6.0, 7.0 oder doch das Grand Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstar61 (2. August 2016)

Was denkt ihr welche Rahmengröße für mich in Frage kommt?
Größe 173cm
Schrittlänge 79cm

S oder M ?


----------



## denis0082 (2. August 2016)

M


----------



## Sepp90 (2. August 2016)

Ich habe mit 170cm und SL 80cm Größe S genommen, da mir das M gefühlt etwas zu gestreckt war und ich lieber ein verspielteres, kurzes Rad haben wollte. Theoretisch wäre aber auch M gegangen, bin halt auch so zwischen den beiden Größen.
Mit 173cm täte ich wohl aber auch eher zu M raten, am besten wäre wenn du beides ausprobieren könntest, wenn es nicht zu weit zu Canyon ist.


----------

